# Mojo drive motor replacement



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a 5 yr Mojo that died on me last fall. Though it was the battery, got a new and nothing. Has to be the motor, and I see they sell them.
Has anyone here replaced one of these direct drive motors themselves?


----------



## Worsel (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi WingMaster,
I have the Same Problem  
My moto has also stoped Working..
Do you know about MOJO warranty..$30..
_However, MOJO will repair any Mojo Duck* Decoy returned with either a reusable motor of decoy body for a charge not to exceed $30.00, plus return shipping. " _
However as i live in Ireland .._The shipping UPS charges to ship back to Ireland is $92.00_
I've Tried to get the Moto out of the Decoy- to have a go at Fixing the Thing myself...A Hard Job...No not fixing the Motor..!! BUT getting the Blo**y thin OUT!!.
Please SOMEBODY..can these Morors be REPAIRED.. OR can anybody tell me where i can get a replacement One shipped at a reasonable PRICE??
This DAY two weeks is THE FIRST!! of September..the start of the DUCK SEASON in Ireland..
Please Help


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

take the motor out and take it to your local starter/alternator shop. have them check it maybe they can fix it. good luck


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Worsel said:


> Hi WingMaster,
> I have the Same Problem
> My moto has also stoped Working..
> Do you know about MOJO warranty..$30..
> ...


I agree gettin the motor out is a pain in the a$$! I will have to look at the Mojo website and see what I can do.


----------

